# Cámara Web con Labview



## asdoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, esta semana me he propuesto incursionar en el módulo Visión de Labview, con el objetivo de lograr realizar alguna aplicación que pueda utilizarse en la industria, por ejemplo control de productos en las líneas de producción a través de una cámara, sé que existen ya sistemas  que realizan estas funciones pero me parece interesante por lo poderoso que ´puede resultar, y lo económico en materiales ya que se precisaría solo una cámara.
En estos momentos estoy probando las funciones que trae el módulo de Visión.
Quisiera comenzar a probarlo con la cámara web que incluye mi notebook pero no lo he logrado.
Ya instale en Driver IMAQ, pero encontré solo el que es para la versión 8.6, y no para la versión 2009 que es la que yo tengo. He visto que hay una utilidad que aparentemente actualiza este driver hacia la versión 2009 pero no logra que funciones, ya que busca al driver antiguo en la carpeta de instalación de Labview 8.6, que en mi caso no existe.

Invito al quiera sumarse a esta iniciativa, a aportar ideas y a compartir avances.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## Jois (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola Asdoffo,
espero que ya no necesites la ayuda pero en caso contrario.
Yo he hecho algo similar con labview 2009  solo tuve que instalar  la herramienta de vision
luego te pedirá un driver que no me acuerdo ya exactamente como se llama.(imaqdx o algo asi)
si no es demasiado tarde dime concretamente cual driver te pide y te lo consigo pues en la pagina no estaba ciando lo necesite pero donde trabajo tiene los CDs.


----------



## Lagart (Oct 22, 2011)

Que tal compañeros yo estoy trabajando en un robot autonomo controlado por vision ya esta listo el robot pero no tengo conocientos hacerca de la acquision y procesamiento de imagenes de labview 2010 si alguien de ustedes ha hecho proyectos similares o trabaja con vision en labview les agradeceria cual cualquier ayuda que me podrian dar o codigos que pudieran compartir de antemano gracias.


----------



## Jois (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola Lagart,
que hace exactamente el robot?
con la erramienta IMAQ de labview puedes trabajar con fotos o con imagenes en tiempo real
me imagino que tu robot tendra dos camaras que son sus ojos.Si es asi tienes que ver si las camaras son compatibles con labview, si es el caso el proveedor debera darte algunos programas para empezar.

espero esto te ayude
saludos
Jois


----------



## Lagart (Oct 24, 2011)

Asi es jois tienen que ser dos camaras que detecten objetos y los esquiven por medio del robot, ya logre capturan imagen en labview pero te reitero no tengo conocimiento hacerca de IMAQ es la primera vez que trabajo con el. Estaba viendo un trabajo que hacia la deteccion de color de frascos por medio de labview y segun fuera el color mandaba instrucciones utilando la configuracion usb 2.0 a un pic es mas o menos lo que quiero hacer a corto plazo que siga una linea, pero lo ideal es la deteccion de objetos.

Si ya haz trabajado con IMAQ te agradeseria si me mandaras algunos codigos o tutoriales que no he encontrado la version con la que yo trabajo es la 2010.

De antemano gracias y saludos.


----------



## Jois (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola Lagart,

Yo te recomendaria usar las herramientas de VISION AND MOTION con estas puedes identificar esquinas, circulos en fin formas geometricas,tambien seleccionar una region de interes ROI entre otras funciones
Dime la refencia de tus camaras para ver como te puedo ayudar 

saludos


----------



## Lagart (Oct 25, 2011)

Que tal Jois ya estuve utilizando las herramientas de  VISION AND MOTION para deteccion de figuras con un ejemplo que me paso un amigo, pero el dejaba la camara fija y las figuras negras y el fondo blanco cuando quise hacer lo mismo que el me aparecia una ventana que desia que mi imagen estaba en formato RGB quise ponerle unos filtros que vienen en labview pero nose como utilizarlos.

La camara que inicialmente se utilizo era una smart cam de NI pero tuve problemas por que tenia que estar conectando el router y si desconectaba antes que la camara tenia que configurar la direccion del IP con vision builder asi que cambie por una web cam de puerto usb nomas he podido ver imagen en labview pero igual no conosco mucho las funciones de vision y tutoriales no he encontrado me he estado basando en ejemplos que he visto estoy iniciando desde cero y orita estoy tratando de hacer un codigo que vea un color o una figura y prenda un led todo por labview no me he metido con el puerto serie. Si tienes ejemplos aunque sea lo mas basico te agradeceria que me los mandaras.

saludos.


----------



## Jois (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola Lagart,
es muy dificil para mi poderte ayudar pues yo trabaje desde labview con las erramientas de vision y no en Vision , me explico, cree un vi y programe normalmente pero yo tenia una biblioteca de mi camara uEye y la libreria de vision.



saludos
Jois



> 2.3 Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados.


----------



## Lagart (Nov 28, 2011)

Que tal jois pues yo tengo entendido que con las herramientas de vision se puede hacer, solo nesesito tomar una imagen y procesarla para ya despues lo haga con una camara y en tiempo real mira mi correo es 



 si me puedes enviar unos ejemplo te lo agradeceria. Bueno de antemano gracias


----------



## Ricardo LN (Dic 1, 2011)

hola amigos parece que ustedes estan mas empapados en manejar labview pues necesito algunos concejos de como utilizar ya si pueden ofrecerme algun tema ya que necesito hacer un proyecto de antemano gracias....


----------



## Lagart (Dic 8, 2011)

Que tal ricardo mira no se si quieras aprender a manejar labview para eso existe un manual en español de labview 8.0 no cambia mucho el manejo con las versiones posteriores lo puedes bajar de internet o si quieras trabajar con vision hay varios proyectos en el que trabajomos varios amigos, yo trabajo en un robot movil controlado por vision, otro compañero en controlar una silla de reduedas con vision y otro seria  la seleccion de piezas con un brazo robotico por vivion.

En la cuestion de vision apenas ando indagando espero que estas propuestas te sirvan de algo.


----------



## jokelnice (Ene 1, 2012)

Saludos, yo trabajo con el modulo de visión de labview , así que puedo colaborar , no se que necesiten en especifico , para empezar les dejo una guia de inicion que realice para una capacitacion.
http://www.udistrital.edu.co/wpmu/jokelnice/files/2011/10/guia-vision-labview-jonathan-cruz.pdf

es muy sencillo solo esta encaminado a dar una apreciacion general al modulo de vision , pero se podria enfatizar en cualquier seccion


----------



## Lagart (Ene 2, 2012)

que tal jokelnice gracias por tu guia la voy a revisar, si tienes algun ejemplo de deteccion de objetos con vision usando una camara web te agradeceria de todos modos gracias por tu guia; si haz trabajado con el puerto de usb con labview para transmision de señales a travez de un pic o microcontrolador te lo agradeceria

saludos


----------



## jokelnice (Ene 3, 2012)

ok Lagart en cuanto a deteccion de objetos  , se puede por forma , por color , por bordes , o simplemente un patron caracteristico , no si necesitas algo en especifico ,  y en cuanto al USB esta este FORO que inicie  y en donde ya hay muchas personas que colaboran y  ya no tengo mucho que opinar ya han logrado muchas cosas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usb-labview-entre-otros-18338/


----------



## Lagart (Ene 3, 2012)

hola jokelnice lo que yo nesecito es detectar formas o color cual quiera de los dos estaria bien usando una camara web solo que apenas empiezo a usar las librerias de IMAQ de labview y aun no se mucho cualquier ejemplo que pudieras dar te lo agradeceria


----------



## jokelnice (Ene 3, 2012)

bueno lo primero es obtener una imagen , no se si ya lo hayas echo pero aca hay un video ( se escucha un poco mal el audio pero se entiende )


----------



## Lagart (Ene 7, 2012)

que tal jokelnice si ya he capturado imagen, en lo que tengo problemas es en el procesamiento de la imagen, el como hacer que por medio de ella reconosca colores o formas, revisare el video aver si explica algo de eso de todos modos gracias


----------



## skalibur (Ene 31, 2012)

Ya hice lo del video y los ejemplos de labview 2010 con Imaqdx ya puedo aquirir imagenes pero no se como reconocer formas, ¿alguien sabe como o donde puedo encontrar ejemplos?


----------



## mariacontenis (Mar 29, 2012)

Que tal amigo jokelnice, yo descarge de la paguina http://www.sonsivri.to/forum/index.php?topic=32589.0 el modulo -  NI Vision Development Module 2010 SP1
ya que tengo actualment instalada la version 2010 de labview, el problema es que tiene casi todos los modulos que mencionas en tu tutorial guia-vision-labview-jonathan-cruz y digo casi todas por que no encontre la PALETA NI-IMAQdx para las camaras usb, yo crei que esta paleta de herramientas habia desaparecido para la version 2011 y superiores, pero veo que en tu video tutorial tienes al igual que yo la version 2010 y efectivamente tienes la paleta NI-IMAQdx para camaras web usb. 



Porfavor dime como puedo conseguir este toolkit que tu tienes de vision.


----------



## LuisRoda (Jun 10, 2012)

hola amigos buenas tardes... he estado leyendo sobre lo que es vision de labview y me gustaria saber si ustedes me pudieran ayudar sobre este tema.. ya que he visto preguntas arriba sobre los temas que me interesaria saber como detectar colores, formas y objetos, he visto videos sobre los mismos pero he buscado informacion en internet ejemplos, articulos sobre vision pero desgraciadamente no he encontrado. asi que pregunto por donde devo empezar ya logre adquirir imagenes y videos mediante mi camara web y labview2011 espero y me puedan ayudar


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 28, 2013)

Hola. Acabo de instalar el LabView 2010 y las herramientas de vision, pero el NI-IMAQ, NI-IMAQdx, y el NI-IMAQI/O no se me instalaron. Los necesito para poder visualizar imagenes desde una webcam.
¿De donde puedo conseguir esas herramientas que no se me instalaron?
Saludos.


----------



## Davidcom06 (Nov 11, 2013)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola. Acabo de instalar el LabView 2010 y las herramientas de vision, pero el NI-IMAQ, NI-IMAQdx, y el NI-IMAQI/O no se me instalaron. Los necesito para poder visualizar imagenes desde una webcam.
> ¿De donde puedo conseguir esas herramientas que no se me instalaron?
> Saludos.



hola, yo tuve el mismo problema y lo solucione instalando el ¨NI Vision Acquisition Software¨ deberia instalarte las librerias IMAQ q se necesitan, yo lo descargue de la pagina oficial y despues lo active con el mismo activador que me vino en el DVD de labview. claro que antes debes tener instalado el vision development module, espero que esto te ayude.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola gente.
Hace varios meses pude solucionar el tema del uso de la web cam. Ya pude grabar videos, tomar fotos, manipular imagenes (rotar, espejar, etc.).
El único problema que tengo es que quiero (y se que se puede) insertar un texto en la imagen que estoy filmando. Por ejemplo, en la imagen que adjunté uso el bloque write frame para que me escriba la leyenda "video de seguridad". Lo que no me explico es por que no puedo ver la frase en la imagen.
Si alguien me puede aclarar que es lo que no estoy haciendo bien con el bloque write frame, por que no encontré información hacerca del uso de ese bloque (En el help de Labview no hay un ejemplo acerca del uso de ese bloque).
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Edrei (May 13, 2014)

Hola  tambien estoy trabajando con el modulo de vison de lab view ya tengo intalado el driver y la libreria de  vision and motion con la NI IMAQ y NI IMAQdx,   incluso  ya puedo acceder  a la camara web de mi lap,  pero no se como procesar imagenes en tiempo  real para indetificar colores y formas.  espero su pronta  respuesta  de verdad necesito su ayuda!!!

Gracias!!


----------

